# Bombe CR7:"Non rispetto Ten Hag. Lo United, Rooney...".



## admin (13 Novembre 2022)

Cristiano Ronaldo sgancia bombe al Sun:"Tradito dal Manchester United, non rispetto Ten Hag perchè lui non mostra rispetto verso di meMi sono sentito tradito, ho percepito che alcune persone non mi volevano, non solo quest'anno ma anche l'anno scorso. Se non mi rispetti, non ti rispetterò mai"

"Dopo Sir Alex Ferguson non c’è stata alcuna crescita nel club: i progressi sono stati pari allo zero. Mi ha sorpreso molto. Un aspetto importante è stato come lo United ha esonerato Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, per prendere un direttore sportivo come Ralf Rangnick. Ed è una cosa che nessuno ha capito: non è mai stato un allenatore, e la cosa ha sorpreso non solo me, ma tutto il mondo"

"Quando ho deciso di tornare al Manchester United, ho seguito il mio cuore. Mi ha detto: 'Sarebbe impossibile per te andare al Manchester City. E io ho detto: 'Ok, capo'"

"Rooney? Non so perché mi critica così tanto, probabilmente perché ha terminato la sua carriera e io gioco ancora ad alti livelli. Non ho intenzione di dire che sto meglio di lui. Che è vero..."


----------



## Nomaduk (14 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ronaldo sgancia bombe al Sun:"Tradito dal Manchester United, non rispetto Ten Hag perchè lui non mostra rispetto verso di meMi sono sentito tradito, ho percepito che alcune persone non mi volevano, non solo quest'anno ma anche l'anno scorso. Se non mi rispetti, non ti rispetterò mai"
> 
> "Dopo Sir Alex Ferguson non c’è stata alcuna crescita nel club: i progressi sono stati pari allo zero. Mi ha sorpreso molto. Un aspetto importante è stato come lo United ha esonerato Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, per prendere un direttore sportivo come Ralf Rangnick. Ed è una cosa che nessuno ha capito: non è mai stato un allenatore, e la cosa ha sorpreso non solo me, ma tutto il mondo"
> 
> ...


venisse umilmente da noi baciandoci i piedi, elogiandoci come squadra migliore d'italia e del mondo dopo il real lo prenderei domani. lo metti centravanti ci giochiamo la champions.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ronaldo sgancia bombe al Sun:"Tradito dal Manchester United, non rispetto Ten Hag perchè lui non mostra rispetto verso di meMi sono sentito tradito, ho percepito che alcune persone non mi volevano, non solo quest'anno ma anche l'anno scorso. Se non mi rispetti, non ti rispetterò mai"
> 
> "Dopo Sir Alex Ferguson non c’è stata alcuna crescita nel club: i progressi sono stati pari allo zero. Mi ha sorpreso molto. Un aspetto importante è stato come lo United ha esonerato Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, per prendere un direttore sportivo come Ralf Rangnick. Ed è una cosa che nessuno ha capito: non è mai stato un allenatore, e la cosa ha sorpreso non solo me, ma tutto il mondo"
> 
> ...


condurrà alla disfatta anche il portogallo se vorrà giocare.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> condurrà alla disfatta anche il portogallo se vorrà giocare.



Sono sicuro che giocherà e lo farà bene. Per me è ancora un campione.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> condurrà alla disfatta anche il portogallo se vorrà giocare.


godrei


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ronaldo sgancia bombe al Sun:"Tradito dal Manchester United, non rispetto Ten Hag perchè lui non mostra rispetto verso di meMi sono sentito tradito, ho percepito che alcune persone non mi volevano, non solo quest'anno ma anche l'anno scorso. Se non mi rispetti, non ti rispetterò mai"
> 
> "Dopo Sir Alex Ferguson non c’è stata alcuna crescita nel club: i progressi sono stati pari allo zero. Mi ha sorpreso molto. Un aspetto importante è stato come lo United ha esonerato Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, per prendere un direttore sportivo come Ralf Rangnick. Ed è una cosa che nessuno ha capito: non è mai stato un allenatore, e la cosa ha sorpreso non solo me, ma tutto il mondo"
> 
> ...


Ralf Rangnick... eppure mi avevano assicurato qua in tantissimi fosse il top assoluto


----------



## JDT (14 Novembre 2022)

Continuo a ripetermi, se ci serve un altro centravanti e non abbiamo voglia di investire, dobbiamo prenderlo. Se inoltre serve ad ammorbidire Mendes per avere Leao rinnovato, dobbiamo prenderlo. Origi non è una punta, e Giroud rischia un infarto ogni partita. Questo viene via "gratis"..


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Continuo a ripetermi, se ci serve un altro centravanti e non abbiamo voglia di investire, dobbiamo prenderlo. Se inoltre serve ad ammorbidire Mendes per avere Leao rinnovato, dobbiamo prenderlo. Origi non è una punta, e Giroud rischia un infarto ogni partita. Questo viene via "gratis"..



Magari


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ronaldo sgancia bombe al Sun:"Tradito dal Manchester United, non rispetto Ten Hag perchè lui non mostra rispetto verso di meMi sono sentito tradito, ho percepito che alcune persone non mi volevano, non solo quest'anno ma anche l'anno scorso. Se non mi rispetti, non ti rispetterò mai"
> 
> "Dopo Sir Alex Ferguson non c’è stata alcuna crescita nel club: i progressi sono stati pari allo zero. Mi ha sorpreso molto. Un aspetto importante è stato come lo United ha esonerato Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, per prendere un direttore sportivo come Ralf Rangnick. Ed è una cosa che nessuno ha capito: non è mai stato un allenatore, e la cosa ha sorpreso non solo me, ma tutto il mondo"
> 
> ...


Resto sempre della mia idea : perfetto per il tennis.
Il calcio è uno sport di squadra e lui da troppi anni cura solo il suo orticello.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Novembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ralf Rangnick... eppure mi avevano assicurato qua in tantissimi fosse il top assoluto


Per punizione avrà messo cr7 in tutù davanti tutti.


----------



## JDT (14 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Magari


A me non sembra una cosa impossibile, si cerca di amplificare il brand Milan, se non lo fai con cr7, con chi lo fai? Con Ziyech? Boh, a me sembra perfetto pure per la linea societaria.

Anche perchè salvo infortuni mondiali, le squadre sono belle che sistemate e senza esuberi..


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Novembre 2022)

Un passo in più verso la realizzazione della profezia di Maggio del vostro amico Trumpusconi


----------



## Rossonero10 (14 Novembre 2022)

Ma chi glielo paga il suo stipendio multimilionario ? Dai ragazzi ... Guadagna lo stipendio di 11 giocatori titolari nel Milan...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Novembre 2022)

Ibra e lui nella stessa rosa? Assolutamente impensabile.

Poi se c'é un merito di Pioli da elogiare, é che ha fatto diventare squadra il gruppo a disposizione. Giocatori come Theo, Maignan, Ibra e - ultimamente un po meno - Leao si sono sottoposti alla squadra ed anche giocatori al limite della rosa come Castillejo hanno fatto gran parte dei festeggiamenti. Abbiamo uno spogliatoio in buon equilibrio, o almeno quella é la mia impressione.
Se inserisci un piantagrane come Cristiano Ronaldo rischi di distruggere tutto cio che hai creato. Io ne starei alla larga.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cristiano Ronaldo sgancia bombe al Sun:"Tradito dal Manchester United, non rispetto Ten Hag perchè lui non mostra rispetto verso di meMi sono sentito tradito, ho percepito che alcune persone non mi volevano, non solo quest'anno ma anche l'anno scorso. Se non mi rispetti, non ti rispetterò mai"
> 
> "Dopo Sir Alex Ferguson non c’è stata alcuna crescita nel club: i progressi sono stati pari allo zero. Mi ha sorpreso molto. Un aspetto importante è stato come lo United ha esonerato Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, per prendere un direttore sportivo come Ralf Rangnick. Ed è una cosa che nessuno ha capito: non è mai stato un allenatore, e la cosa ha sorpreso non solo me, ma tutto il mondo"
> 
> ...


Io non riesco a capire come si potrebbe tollerare uno come lui in uno spogliatoio.

Finche segnava a palate e faceva vincere era un discorso, i compagni facevano buon viso a cattivo gioco, ma il CR7 di ora che segna a malapena contro i campioni della Transnistria... ma di cosa parliamo dai?

Chi lo vorrebbe al Milan non lo ha visto giocare da un pezzo, minimo minimo da un anno. Che poi sarebbe un altro scarto dei gobbi, come il ciccione argentino che prendemmo qualche stagione fa e non ando esattamente benissimo.

Il paragone con Ibra non regge, lui ha accettato di calarsi nel ruolo di mentore, pure con una certa umiltà, cosa che dalle parole qui sopra mi pare chiaro CR7 non sia in grado neanche minimamente di fare.


----------



## bobbylukr (14 Novembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ibra e lui nella stessa rosa? Assolutamente impensabile.
> 
> Poi se c'é un merito di Pioli da elogiare, é che ha fatto diventare squadra il gruppo a disposizione. Giocatori come Theo, Maignan, Ibra e - ultimamente un po meno - Leao si sono sottoposti alla squadra ed anche giocatori al limite della rosa come Castillejo hanno fatto gran parte dei festeggiamenti. Abbiamo uno spogliatoio in buon equilibrio, o almeno quella é la mia impressione.
> Se inserisci un piantagrane come Cristiano Ronaldo rischi di distruggere tutto cio che hai creato. Io ne starei alla larga.



Purtroppo sono d'accordo: se non fosse un piantagrane e non fosse incompatibile con Ibra lo prenderei al volo (lo stipendio sono cassi di Redbird nel caso) certamente è meglio di Origi


----------



## Andris (14 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Continuo a ripetermi, se ci serve un altro centravanti e non abbiamo voglia di investire, dobbiamo prenderlo. Se inoltre serve ad ammorbidire Mendes per avere Leao rinnovato, dobbiamo prenderlo. Origi non è una punta, e Giroud rischia un infarto ogni partita. Questo viene via "gratis"..


se voi intendente Ronaldo come goleador da area di rigore forse, ma quel CR7 che abbiamo conosciuto che fa movimento non esiste più e fatica veramente ormai fisicamente

dopo questa intervista potrebbero anche darlo via in prestito con metà ingaggio pagato, ma questa non è la società di Berlusconi-Galliani che ci proverebbe...


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Novembre 2022)

JDT ha scritto:


> Continuo a ripetermi, se ci serve un altro centravanti e non abbiamo voglia di investire, dobbiamo prenderlo. Se inoltre serve ad ammorbidire Mendes per avere Leao rinnovato, dobbiamo prenderlo. Origi non è una punta, e Giroud rischia un infarto ogni partita. Questo viene via "gratis"..


sì e accetta 3,5 M di ingaggio


----------



## bobbylukr (14 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se voi intendente Ronaldo come goleador da area di rigore forse, ma quel CR7 che abbiamo conosciuto che fa movimento non esiste più e fatica veramente ormai fisicamente
> 
> dopo questa intervista potrebbero anche darlo via in prestito con metà ingaggio pagato, ma questa non è la società di Berlusconi-Galliani che ci proverebbe...



Beh questa è la società che sta tenendo Ibra 42enne: per tutti gli enne motivi, ma resta un 42enne


----------



## Andris (14 Novembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Beh questa è la società che sta tenendo Ibra 42enne: per tutti gli enne motivi, ma resta un 42enne


sì intendevo un colpo mediatico da album figurine, vedi che Galliani fa lo stesso tuttora cercando solo i nomi e non la forma attuale


----------



## JDT (14 Novembre 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> sì e accetta 3,5 M di ingaggio


Se il resto lo paga lo United, perchè no?


----------



## Swaitak (14 Novembre 2022)

Rossonero10 ha scritto:


> Ma chi glielo paga il suo stipendio multimilionario ? Dai ragazzi ... Guadagna lo stipendio di 11 giocatori titolari nel Milan...


lo paghiamo in quote, come Gazidis


----------

